# Re-Freezing bread?



## formj

can anyone tell me if it's o.k. to re-freeze bread.
i'm pretty sure i read somewhere that you can.
thanks


----------



## kadesma

_formj,_
_I don't know what others do, but, I refreeze bread all the time. It's never hurt it in any way that I can see or taste.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Caine

formj said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if it's o.k. to re-freeze bread.
> i'm pretty sure i read somewhere that you can.
> thanks


 
I only buy my bread, hot dog rolls, hamburger buns, Hostess Fruit Pies, etc.  at the "Used Bread Store" and I buy multiples of however many they have on sale (i.e. 3 for $4.00, 2 for$2.50, etc.) and freeze all but one. Now, it takes me at least a week to finish off a loaf of Baker's Inn bread, and it could take two or three weeks for hamburger buns, so why should it matter to me if it was baked today, or yesterday, especially when the grocery store price is $3.65 and the "used bread store" price is $1.35 each or 2 for $2.50? 

I have been freezing the extra loaves for over 20 years now, and I haven't had a problem yet, so I'd have to say, yes, it is okay to freeze bread.


----------



## Katie H

I've been freezing all types of bread for over 30 years with no apparent adverse effects.

One plus for me is making bread cubes for stuffings.  I usually buy the least expensive sliced bread.  Freeze until firm, then slice it, three slices at a time, into cubes.  Once cubed I dry them in my food dehydrator.  Easy as pie.

I also make pullman bread, which is baked in a very long (16-inch) pan.  Buck and I would never eat the whole thing before it would spoil.  I just cut it in half and freeze it like 2 loaves.

Just be sure to wrap your breads well before freezing and expell as much air from the bag you store them in.  I use heavy-duty zipper-lock freezer bags and suck the air out with a plastic straw.  I'm my own Vac-u-Seal.

Yes, Caine, we used to do that when our 5 children were all at home.  We don't have a store like that here, but we also don't have the 5 children at home any more.


----------



## formj

thanks kadesma
the question was...if the bread *was* in the freezer and then thawed, can you put it back in the freezer?


----------



## Katie H

formj said:
			
		

> thanks kadesma
> the question was...if the bread *was* in the freezer and then thawed, can you put it back in the freezer?



Okay, that's a horse of a different color.

In that case, yes, I think there would be a noticeable change in taste and texture.  When foods are thawed out, they lose some of their moisture.  It would stand to reason that the bread, thawed out for a second time, would likely be drier.  In that case I think I'd use it for croutons, stuffing cubes, bread pudding, and the like.  Or give it to the birds.

Just my 2 cents' worth.


----------



## kadesma

formj said:
			
		

> thanks kadesma
> the question was...if the bread *was* in the freezer and then thawed, can you put it back in the freezer?


Sorry formj, yes I have taken bread from the freezer, used some of it and put it back. I do try to put the bread back into the freezer before it's completely de-frosted. If completely thawed it will have some dryness and what looks like freezer burn. If this happens, I just use it for bread crumbs, cubes, or even french toast.

kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT

It depends on the quality of the bread, I wouldn't try it with 'ol Wonder bread, but for better qualities, I have not had a noticible difference.


----------



## Michael in FtW

If you defrost and refreeze once - you might get by without noticable damage  - but each time you defrost and refreeze you degrade the quality and keeping abilities of the bread. You would be better off dividing the bread into portions - and then defrost and use a portion at a time rather than defrosting and refreezing multiple times.


----------



## Caine

I have never refrozen bread because I have never had to. After I thaw it the first time, I can usually consume all of it before it turns into a science project. If it does start to grow green fuzzies, I simply break it up in pieces and toss it out on the lawn. The moldy bread feeds the birds, the slow birds feed the cat.


----------



## Constance

formj said:
			
		

> thanks kadesma
> the question was...if the bread *was* in the freezer and then thawed, can you put it back in the freezer?



No problem...it's completely safe to refreeze bread and bakery products. 

Here are some good guidelines:

Refreezing Food


----------



## bolmz

*Bread Winner!*

Hi, everyone! I'm new here but as an Italian American, "old head," I've been eating bread regularly since I got liberated from the bottle. Likewise, since I was tall enough to reach the freezer, I've been refreezing bread, even multiple times. Go for it!


----------

